# Six Pack Abs



## Linda Albert (Aug 29, 2011)

What are the best supplements to get a six pack abs in 6 months..


----------



## Night_Wolf (Aug 29, 2011)

No such thing exists.

Good diet+weights+cardio and you are good 2 go.

For supplements take only multivitamin, vitamin C, whey, 6-10 caps of fish oil.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 29, 2011)

Abs are made in the kitchen, its just a method of low body fat EVERYONE has abs otherwise you would just collapse


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

rezkon said:


> Abs are made in the kitchen, its just a method of low body fat EVERYONE has abs otherwise you would just collapse



yeah, everyones got em... just a matter of seeing them


----------



## oufinny (Aug 30, 2011)

|Z| said:


> yeah, everyones got em... just a matter of seeing them



You are missing the idea, SUPPLEMENTS are meant to help otherwise sound training and diet.  They don't work miracles, you want that, find a plastic surgeon and relish in the fact you cheated instead of learning how to live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## leeisva (Sep 2, 2011)

by far THE MOST EFFECTIVE AB excercise and back by scientific studies is the bicycle ab excercise... heres what you do:

Lie face up on your mat and place your hands behind your head, lightly supporting it with your fingers.
Bring the knees in to the chest and lift the shoulder blades off the floor without pulling on the neck.
Rotate to the left, bringing the right elbow towards the left knee as you straighten the other leg.
Switch sides, bringing the left elbow towards the right knee.
Continue alternating sides in a 'pedaling' motion for 1-3 sets of 10-20 reps (add more as you become more used to it)
This excercise is the best, ive used it and have an 8 pac... LOL *Disclaimer* just because i use this excersice and have an 8 pac does not mean you will obtain such results. Everyone has 4 sets of ab muscles therefore and * pac, but the conective tissue between your 3rd and 4th set of ab muscles usually sits at the same level as the muscle in most people, and therefore is genetic and even in such cases is obtained in only the most strict of diets and excercise reg.s'
Goodluck getting those abs!The ladies love em!


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> You are missing the idea, SUPPLEMENTS are meant to help otherwise sound training and diet.  They don't work miracles, you want that, find a plastic surgeon and relish in the fact you cheated instead of learning how to live a healthy lifestyle.



heck this could said for roids as well


----------



## sscar (Sep 2, 2011)

instant abs are very easy and cheap to achieve.At the beach I saw this t-shirt with abs painted on it.There you go slide on the ab shirt and instant six pac.no diet no busting your ass with cardio.


----------



## rezkon (Sep 2, 2011)

Word of advice, Abs are like any other muscle i try a cycle of 3 days, one off, one on, and 1 is with machines only.. ( 70% dont work.) 1 is with weights, and 1 is with nothing just alot reps, im currently bulking but also trying to hold my abs !


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 2, 2011)

You can achieve a six pack if you pay attention to solely one thing... diet.  With the right diet, abs will show on everyone but if you're referring to the classic six pac shape, I know of a few people who's abs genetically just don't have that form so yes the muscles are visible but they are shaped nothing like your typical six pack.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 2, 2011)

Supplements for a 6 pack...nope...working out abs for a 6 pack...still not necessary. Diet is where its at. You have to cut the bodyfat so the abs show. So I guess diet supps could help but they aren't what you should focus on.


----------



## ABINOAM (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Friends,..
I am new to this forum and I ma looking for some exercises how to get abs and what are the necessary task i have to do or exercises to get abs. Is there anybody have answer.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 7, 2011)

i know a coupe people addicted to blues and they all are skinny with abs


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Word of advice, Abs are like any other muscle i try a cycle of 3 days, one off, one on, and 1 is with machines only.. ( 70% dont work.) 1 is with weights, and 1 is with nothing just alot reps, im currently bulking but also trying to hold my abs


----------



## squigader (Oct 1, 2011)

gamma said:


> heck this could said for roids as well



You have to train hard and watch your diet, even if you do roids. With plastic surgery, you don't have to do anything.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 1, 2011)

push backs! push your chair back and quit eating so much


----------



## |Z| (Oct 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> You are missing the idea, SUPPLEMENTS are meant to help otherwise sound training and diet.  They don't work miracles, you want that, find a plastic surgeon and relish in the fact you cheated instead of learning how to live a healthy lifestyle.



I agree, maybe my statement was poorly worded. Everyone has abs, and you cant take a pill to get them to be visible, its all about hard work, diet and training as you stated. A supplement can help but only if diet and training are on point.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)

|Z| is right.

But also, I found that you must train abs in specific way if you want whole abdominal development. You can't do 1000 crunches a day and expect to have perfect abs even when you have low body fat. If someone is interested in the best routine I found, I'll post it here.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

*10 Simple Steps to Ultimate Leanness  
*


----------



## Wilcox (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice post there.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Oct 4, 2011)

awsome post Prince


----------



## bjg (Oct 4, 2011)

work them out at least 3  days a week really good and use alternate (bicycle leg raises) + diet and try not to eat big meals at one time+ cardio training like running cycling swimming ...no miracle supplements will be of any help without side effects.


----------



## yakuza (Nov 16, 2011)

the burner from revogenix works well on me
and no carb after 5pm too


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> *10 Simple Steps to Ultimate Leanness
> *



Good advice here.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2011)

if there was a "6 pack abs pill" I think we would all know about it and whoever made it would be a billionaire, just like if "big dick pills" existed we would all know about them and be taking them.

*abs are made in the kitchen*, if having a 6 pack was easy we would all walk around with a washboard mid-section.


----------



## tommikka (Nov 18, 2011)

I want to know about the supplements that are used to build six abs.. Are they really harmful..!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2011)

tommikka said:


> I want to know about the supplements that are used to build six abs.. Are they really harmful..!



Read the post directly above this one.

If any supplement promises to deliver 6 pack abs from swallowing a pill, don't buy it. It's a crock. Save your money.

If you're intent on buying something IronMagLabs sells a great whey isolate. Take a serving of that next time you want any junk food.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 18, 2011)

you already have them, they are already there, you just cant see them under the belly fat. Lose the fat and they will appear. defining them is another story...


----------



## N21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i got abs in a month without taking anything, its all about diet and what you consume. I eat as many carbs as i want. So i didnt need to carb cycle. I Just cut out all sugars or atleast kept its zero to none on intake, i only ate healthy fats for example: Olive oil to make eggs. i worked out my abs every other day 1000 reps. Also a key to this is to drink LOTS OF WATER. It works as a natural diuretic and will flush your body. Youll have abs in no time if you just do what i did, good luck hope my 2 cents helped


----------



## MrSlave (Nov 18, 2011)

N21 said:


> i got abs in a month without taking anything, its all about diet and what you consume. I eat as many carbs as i want. So i didnt need to carb cycle. I Just cut out all sugars or atleast kept its zero to none on intake, i only ate healthy fats for example: Olive oil to make eggs. i worked out my abs every other day 1000 reps. Also a key to this is to drink LOTS OF WATER. It works as a natural diuretic and will flush your body. Youll have abs in no time if you just do what i did, good luck hope my 2 cents helped



When cooking with olive oil, does it turn to a bad fat when cooked at high temps?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 18, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> When cooking with olive oil, does it turn to a bad fat when cooked at high temps?


----------



## johnhaslem231 (Feb 3, 2012)

Proper diet and exercise is the best way to get six pack abs..
Try to visit this link to know more how to lose belly fat.. 
How Do I Lose Belly Fat


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 3, 2012)

trenmastprop


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea you don't get supplements to get a six pack, you get supplements to help aid in the process...With proper nutrition and exercise achieving this six pack will come a lot faster. Besides eating right the only other thing I have tried is an EC stack...Which works pretty good when used hand in hand with proper nutrition and depending on your tolerance to caffeine and such products...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 5, 2012)

I understand that ABS are made in the kitchen...Hell thats why I don't have them 
But, how the hell do you explain those douche bags on Jersey Shore, they have ABS and drink like 6 days a week. 
Fuckers


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^I can't believe I'm gonna say this...but as much as they are doing all the wrong counter productive things they show on tv they have to be doing the right thingsJust as much as well.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 7, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> ^^^I can't believe I'm gonna say this...but as much as they are doing all the wrong counter productive things they show on tv they have to be doing the right thingsJust as much as well.



Heh, I feel you. Sucks, but I also think I would destroy any one of them in the gym  RONNIE 

I gel my hair too damnit


----------



## init2winit (Feb 7, 2012)

Every day I fill a large green tupperware bucket full of bagged garden salad and two pounds of lean meat, fish, chicken, turkey burger(whatever I feel that day) throw a little ranch on there and thats my daily food when I finish my bucket. Once a week I cheat.  Finally starting to see my abs.  I do crunches sitting on one of those silly big bouncy balls the trainers like to use every other day.  My abs have always been there just hidden under the fat.


----------



## Idra (Feb 7, 2012)

just say no to food.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 9, 2012)

leeisva said:


> by far the most effective ab excercise and back by scientific studies is the bicycle ab excercise... Heres what you do:
> 
> lie face up on your mat and place your hands behind your head, lightly supporting it with your fingers.
> bring the knees in to the chest and lift the shoulder blades off the floor without pulling on the neck.
> ...


sounds great,i'd love to have a try.


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 9, 2012)

pay close attention to your diet. A pre-workout energy supplement will help in the gym, do a lot of reps to tone your body, and keep up with cardio.


----------



## mayjones24 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys! I really need it because I'm having a hard time losing my belly fat.

How Do I Lose Belly Fat


----------



## muscleweightloss (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been researching a lot about some of the best ways to loose belly  fat. My younger sister has been trying to get rid of her belly fat for a  long time now with little result. I would like to know if you know of  other great ways of loosing belly fat apart from exercises. I have heard  of foods that help reduce belly fat and as I was research I came across  this website. It has important information about some of the foods that  can greatly reduce belly fat. How to Lose Stubborn Belly Fat, Get Flat Sexy Six Pack Abs the Right Way


----------

